# World record alligator gar caught in Mississippi - 327lbs!!!



## Hanafuda (Mar 31, 2010)

I knew gars could get big, but dang. Actually its kinda shocking to think there're freshwater fish this size in North America. I usually think Amazon or SE Asia when I think river monsters.










http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011/02/ ... ssissippi/

http://www.wapt.com/r/26887751/detail.html

http://www.wapt.com/slideshow/r/26887831/detail.html


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

We have white sturgeon up here in the northwest. They are capable of reaching 20 feet and weigh over 1500 lbs. That size is very rare since they can no longer easily migrate back and forth to the pacific. I've caught an 8 footer and had a 15 footer float up on the beach when I was a kid. Blue cats get really big too.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow, thats crazy!


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

I love watching river monsters. You would be suprised what he catches.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, that's pretty awesome, and river monsters is by far my favorite show since I've gotten into fish


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

Wow Huge! and Scary!!!! Any incidence of these attacking humans?


----------



## Lestango (Nov 11, 2010)

I hope that fish wasn't destroyed. :-?

Big gator gars are becoming rather scarce nowdays and that fish needs to be in the gene-pool. By the way it was tied up like a real alligator it would appear it was killed.


----------



## Lestango (Nov 11, 2010)

I should have read all the threads before posting.The fish is dead and I am not happy!


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

It's too bad they couldn't have just photographed the gar and let it go. What a sad ending to a long life.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

He caught it with a net? 
Before reading I figured it was with a rod and reel and he just happened to hook it. Sounds like people knew it was in there, I can't believe scientist or others didn't want to go get it out of there and save it to study! I have caught my fair share of fish from trout to salmon and a 287lb halibut so I am no bleeding heart when it comes to killing a fish for food. 
But that's just kinda sad and a waste of a rare find!


----------



## Lestango (Nov 11, 2010)

When fishing I release anything I do not plan to eat. :thumb: But I have eaten a lot of fish I have caught. Last spring I caught a long-nosed gar close to 48" on a borrowed rod & reel (the cheapest Zebco ever made with no drag. My neighbor was fishing below a broken mill-race dam. I saw his truck and just stopped by. He offered one of his rods.).

The water was very riled and muddy but I could see the gar which were there to spawn, breaking the surface. I think the tiny rapala just got stuck between its teeth. I released the fish - an act a lot of fishermen I know disagree with, regarding gar on this river. I just don't believe that killing a fish a fisherman has incidentally caught will make much difference in the fishery for the walleyes and small-mouths that are in the river. If there is no gain, why kill?


----------



## NativePredator (Feb 28, 2011)

Lestango said:


> When fishing I release anything I do not plan to eat. :thumb: But I have eaten a lot of fish I have caught. Last spring I caught a long-nosed gar close to 48" on a borrowed rod & reel (the cheapest Zebco ever made with no drag. My neighbor was fishing below a broken mill-race dam. I saw his truck and just stopped by. He offered one of his rods.).
> 
> The water was very riled and muddy but I could see the gar which were there to spawn, breaking the surface. I think the tiny rapala just got stuck between its teeth. I released the fish - an act a lot of fishermen I know disagree with, regarding gar on this river. I just don't believe that killing a fish a fisherman has incidentally caught will make much difference in the fishery for the walleyes and small-mouths that are in the river. If there is no gain, why kill?


**********************************************************************

I applaud your ethics, i enjoy watching programs such as River Monsters as well, but only for the opportunity to see fish taken that i would otherwise probably never get to see, But am happy to see these old fish released back to nature, after the catch.

Thats the problem with the world today too much Me Me Me and not enough respect for things that have been here wayyyy before we came along.


----------

